# New Year



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Flying over from Tokyo to HK to celebrate New Year, I notice temp right now is around 25c, how is the temp at the end of Dec, still ok to swim in outdoor pool....??...... also where is best place to catch the fireworks display, will be staying at Shangri La, thanks.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Depends on how you like the water temp. to be. It can be pretty cold for swimming but again you can get in a indoor swimming pool.


----------

